# Need help chosing a treat for my 1.5 yr-old



## jtran212 (May 4, 2011)

Hello, 
So I bought Honu a few days ago, and he doesnt like any of the treat i gave her. I tried the bacon strips and Caeser but he would come and sniff and walk away. My other Yorkie Terrier lovess them both but I don't know what to do with my Maltese, Honu. I'm trying to crate train him to go potty on a pad and was gonna treat him if he does it right. Please recommend what other treats should I get for my little maltese. Thanks


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the pure bites freeze dried liver or chicken treats. I just break off a really teeny piece and give that. Lola will do anything for that.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi! Bacon and Caeser are not very good (healthy) treats, imo. When I was training Bonnie, I used freeze dried liver. I can't remember the brand name, but most pet shops sell it. Some people use TINY bits of hot dog as a treat, but I would go with a higher quality dog treat.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hi! Bacon and Caeser are not very good (healthy) treats, imo. When I was training Bonnie, I used freeze dried liver. I can't remember the brand name, but most pet shops sell it. Some people use TINY bits of hot dog as a treat, but I would go with a higher quality dog treat.


Agreed. I would also recommend switching to higher quality, healthier treats. If you have a PetsMart or Petco near you, you can find some good options - like others mentioned, freeze-dried treats are a good choice and usually very popular with dogs (they are just pure chicken, beef, venison, lamb, etc just freeze-dried, no other ingredients). You could also check out the Wellness brand - they have several types of healthy treats. A lot of SM members also use Zukes treats. You could also give little pieces of boiled chicken or veggies as treats. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Agreed. I would also recommend switching to higher quality, healthier treats. If you have a PetsMart or Petco near you, you can find some good options - like others mentioned, freeze-dried treats are a good choice and usually very popular with dogs (they are just pure chicken, beef, venison, lamb, etc just freeze-dried, no other ingredients). You could also check out the Wellness brand - they have several types of healthy treats. A lot of SM members also use *Zukes treats*. You could also give little pieces of boiled chicken or veggies as treats. Hope this helps.


I forgot about Zukes! Bonnie loves them and the ones I have are teeny tiny. They're called Mini Naturals.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I give mine strawberry yogurt flavored Cheerios. I like them because there are no sharp edges and they dissolve in their mouths.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

My girls' favourite treat and what I break out for new training or when I really need their attention is real meat that I cut into tiny pieces. So I'll cut things like leftover chicken into tiny pieces and then I store them in little baby food cubes in the freezer (they come with their own tray and are stackable). I keep one cube in the fridge at a time so some are thawed and ready for training. 

(I think these baby food cubes are great, but they're from a Canadian store: Buy Baby Cubes - Stage 2 from Canada at Well.ca - Free Shipping)

I'd find it hard to believe if a dog refused a little piece of chicken for going potty. lol


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I also use liver when training. But I occasionally use hotdogs in training them. My babies like them a lot.


----------

